# Exit passageway construction



## steveray (Dec 17, 2014)

Is there any exception to have a fire barrier for an exit passageway to not go all the way to the floor above? (Rated lid?) I thought there would be, but I can't seem to find it.....

706.4 Continuity of fire barrier walls.

Fire barrier walls shall extend from the top of the floor/ceiling assembly below to the underside of the floor or roof slab or deck above and shall be securely attached thereto. These walls shall be continuous through concealed spaces such as the space above a suspended ceiling. The supporting construction for fire barrier walls shall be protected to afford the required fire-resistance rating of the fire barrier supported except for 1-hour fire-resistance-rated incidental use area separations as required by Table 302.1.1 in buildings of Type IIB, IIIB and VB construction. Hollow vertical spaces within the fire barrier wall shall be firestopped at every floor level.

Exceptions:

1. The maximum required fire-resistance rating for assemblies supporting fire barriers separating tank storage as provided for in Section 415.7.2.1 shall be 2 hours, but not less than required by Table 601 for the building construction type.

2. Shaft enclosure shall be permitted to terminate at a top enclosure complying with Section 707.12.

Exception 2 lets you put a lid on a shaft, but not an exit passageway.....

Thanks!


----------



## Builder Bob (Dec 17, 2014)

What code are you using... 2012 IBC un-amended states -1023.3 Construction.

Exit passageway enclosures shall have walls, floors and ceilings of not less than a 1-hour fire-resistance rating, and not less than that required for any connecting interior exit stairway or ramp. Exit passageways shall be constructed as fire barriers in accordance with Section 707 or horizontal assemblies constructed in accordance with Section 711, or both


----------



## JBI (Dec 17, 2014)

Not in the I-Codes... That's a defining difference between an exit passageway (exit/protected path) and a corridor (exit access component).


----------



## cda (Dec 17, 2014)

steveray said:
			
		

> Is there any exception to have a fire barrier for an exit passageway to not go all the way to the floor above? (Rated lid?) I thought there would be, but I can't seem to find it.....706.4 Continuity of fire barrier walls.
> 
> Fire barrier walls shall extend from the top of the floor/ceiling assembly below to the underside of the floor or roof slab or deck above and shall be securely attached thereto. These walls shall be continuous through concealed spaces such as the space above a suspended ceiling. The supporting construction for fire barrier walls shall be protected to afford the required fire-resistance rating of the fire barrier supported except for 1-hour fire-resistance-rated incidental use area separations as required by Table 302.1.1 in buildings of Type IIB, IIIB and VB construction. Hollow vertical spaces within the fire barrier wall shall be firestopped at every floor level.
> 
> ...


What were you wanting to do???

Use the roof line as the ceiling ?


----------



## steveray (Dec 17, 2014)

Have a proposal (submitted plans) that has a 2 hr exit passageway (with 2hr rated ceiling (walls not to "floor" above)) to the exterior from a 2hr interior stair...2003 IBC....


----------



## north star (Dec 17, 2014)

*~ | ~ | ~*

steveray,

Does the submitted 2 hr. rated design have any penetrations in it ?

If not, ...you may approach the BO [ or are you the BO ] to see how

receptive they are regarding a compliant, alternative design [ *RE:*

Section 104.11, `03 IBC  ].



*~ | ~ | ~*


----------



## JBI (Dec 17, 2014)

It is not compliant with the prescriptive requirement for 'fire barriers'.


----------



## Builder Bob (Dec 18, 2014)

1020.3 Construction.

Exit passageway enclosures shall have walls, floors and ceilings of not less than 1-hour fire-resistance rating, and not less than that required for any connecting exit enclosure. Exit passageways shall be constructed as fire barriers in accordance with Section 706.

Top Previous Section Next Section     To view the next subsection please select the Next Section option.

706.4 Continuity of fire barrier walls.

Fire barrier walls shall extend from the top of the floor/ceiling assembly below to the underside of the floor or roof slab or deck above and shall be securely attached thereto. These walls shall be continuous through concealed spaces such as the space above a suspended ceiling. The supporting construction for fire barrier walls shall be protected to afford the required fire-resistance rating of the fire barrier supported except for 1-hour fire-resistance-rated incidental use area separations as required by Table 302.1.1 in buildings of Type IIB, IIIB and VB construction. Hollow vertical spaces within the fire barrier wall shall be firestopped at every floor level.

Exceptions:

1. The maximum required fire-resistance rating for assemblies supporting fire barriers separating tank storage as provided for in Section 415.7.2.1 shall be 2 hours, but not less than required by Table 601 for the building construction type.

2. Shaft enclosure shall be permitted to terminate at a top enclosure complying with Section 707.12.

EXIT. That portion of a means of egress system which is separated from other interior spaces of a building or structure by fire-resistance-rated construction and opening protectives as required to provide a protected path of egress travel between the exit access and the exit discharge. Exits include exterior exit doors at ground level, exit enclosures, exit passageways, exterior exit stairs, exterior exit ramps and horizontal exits.

EXIT PASSAGEWAY. An exit component that is separated from all other interior spaces of a building or structure by fire-resistance-rated construction and opening protectives, and provides for a protected path of egress travel in a horizontal direction to the exit discharge or the public way.

In reading the definitions, it appears that the intent of the code for an exit passageway (horizontal) should be constructed the same as a shaft(vertical). I think the means of construction could be the same as for either one. This intent is also supported in newer editions of the I-code.


----------

